# Louisburg, NC - K 06 1-1-1310 XL M URGENT



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15405792

More About K-06 1-1-1310 URGEThis beautiful GSD boy was found in a local neighborhood and kept for a few days before being brought to the shelter on 12/21. Can you help him find a new home for the new year? PLEASE NOTE: For current information on pet's availability, please call the ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS THE SHELTER DIRECTLY AT 919-496-3032 during their open hours 8-5pm Monday thru Friday. Saturday from 10am until 2pm. Be sure to MENTION ID number when calling. Please understand that the officers may have limited information on the pet's prior history. Pets with a history of aggression are not available for adoption and would not be listed here. The animals in this shelter do not receive any vaccinations. It is highly recommend to take the animal to a vet ASAP. 
Thank you for your help. My Contact InfoFranklin County Animal Control 
Louisburg, NC 
919-496-3032


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks a bit old in the face but could just the pic


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I look pretty old in the face some days too, and not just in pics.








bump


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it is just the pic taken with him behind bars. His eyes look so sad and confused about why he is there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanI look pretty old in the face some days too, and not just in pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says Lost/Found


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't think he was found though, I think that's their classification?


----------

